# Is This Possible



## dconder (May 30, 2006)

Right now, I am running a diplexer to get my sat. feed and another video feed in to my 211 in the master bedroom. I need to also get an antenna signal in there as well. Is there any way to get 3 signals over 1 cable? I need to run the lnb feed, video feed, and antenna feed on the same line. Possible?

BTW..The video feed is from the 2nd tuner output of our main sat receiver. It enables us to use the DVR in the master. I need the antenna feed to pick up high def local feeds. Thanks.


----------



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

Do you have an antenna signal at your dvr? If you do, combine the ant. with tv2 output there. Split your ant. side of the diplexer behind your 211 and run 1 feed in the coax input that you are using now and run the other side either to the digital coax input on your tv or into the antenna port on the receiver and do an OTA scan


----------



## dconder (May 30, 2006)

I had almost given up on the thread. 

I do have the ant. feed at the DVR. I never thought of this. Thanks a million.


----------



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorry, I don't come to the HD side much unless I have some of my customers call with goofy questions.


----------

